# How to paint alum. trim?



## Thomas Zayatz (Feb 26, 2008)

This is a new one for me...

Trim was wrapped about 5 years ago with cheap alum. coil that is now loosing paint after a pressure wash. (so much for the idea that if you wrap your trim you "never have to paint again")

So, would it make sense to reinstall new quality alum. coil or paint. If I paint any recommendations on surface prep or paint? 

Thanks!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=1455&highlight=aluminum

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=950&highlight=aluminum

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=825&highlight=aluminum

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=225&highlight=aluminum


----------



## Thomas Zayatz (Feb 26, 2008)

*Thanks !!!!!!!!!!!*

Many thanks timhag.. your info helped very much !!:thumbsup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Thomas, seems you are new to all kinds of painting situations. What is your specialty?


----------



## Thomas Zayatz (Feb 26, 2008)

*Generalist. (minimalist?)*

I'm not in the trade but involved with several remodeling issues (adventures) with my house and my son's. As you have noticed, I've got lots of questions and really appreciate your help. The advice has been great! Thanks, Thomas Zayatz:thumbup:


----------

